
Show HN: How I built an image proxy in Go to anonymise images in 20 mins - matryer
https://blog.machinebox.io/how-i-built-an-image-proxy-server-to-anonymise-images-in-twenty-minutes-e550466ea09e
======
matryer
The code is at
[https://github.com/machinebox/toys/blob/master/anonproxy/mai...](https://github.com/machinebox/toys/blob/master/anonproxy/main.go)

~~~
zener79
The link is not working

~~~
matryer
Which link? They both work for me.

~~~
charlieegan3
I suspect the github repo is private.

~~~
matryer
You suspect correctly :-| Doh

------
macqm
Cool, but if you are truly concerned about privacy, I don't think that sending
the pictures for facial recognition to a third party service is a great idea.

~~~
Andrenid
I think "censor" is the word OP is looking for, not "anonymise".

